
Unilever to Facebook and Google: Clean up 'swamp' or we'll pull ads - amelius
http://money.cnn.com/2018/02/12/media/unilever-advertising-facebook-google-swamp/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16362705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16362705)

250+ points

------
amelius
(contains autoplay video)

